# Deli-Licious Cafe Ltd



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Deli-Licous Cafe Ltd - Located in the heart of the Muri Beach, Ngatangiia. We make the best coffee on the island from locally roasted beans. As well as our sumptuous food selection we offer full internet services for those who need to email friends, change flights or update your facebook. We also have a childs playground so all you wary parents can rest for a while and enjoy the sights, sounds and smells of Deli-licious....

More...


----------

